
Malaysian flight MH17 downed by Russian-made missile: prosecutors - JumpCrisscross
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN11Y0WN
======
sova
Pardon my potential display of ignorance, but how does one steer a rocket,
anyway?

~~~
totalZero
There are a lot of ways. Here are a few:

1\. Steer by angling power-adjustable fins on the sides of the rocket.

2\. Influence the direction of exhaust by controlling rudder vanes aft of the
rocket engine.

3\. Influence the direction of exhaust by changing the direction of the
exhaust nozzle relative to the body of the rocket.

